# New members seeking grinder advice please..budget up to £1000.



## Philandiz (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello,

we have just joined the forum. We are starting a small mobile coffee\food business and have found this forum really helpful and informative.....thanks to all the knowledgable folk that have taken time to share their wisdom.

we went for a Fracino Contempo 2 group in the end as needed duel fuel, but are still unsure about which grinder.

can anyone please advise?

we have a budget of up to £1000

We want an on demand.

At least 65 mm flat burrs.

The grinder will be powered off an inverter.

any suggestions gratefully received... We would like suggestions of 2 or 3 models that we can then do further research,read reviews etc.

thanks in advance

phil.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Compak E8.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Eureka 75E (with Mythos burrs from Bella Barista), Compak E6 or E8 maybe?

Some Mazzers will fit the bill, too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ceado E37s


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

For a grand, you have quite a few to choose from. The Ceado E37S and Compak E8 are 83mm burr grinders and real workhorses. The Ceado has a 3 year warranty from memory. I would look to those 3 and if not happy, then look to others that have been suggested. You might have to go slightly north of £1000 but in the long run, you will be glad you did. A Eureka Mythos is also a very good grinder. 75mm burrs but lots of very good points on it!


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

The dosing speed on the Kompak K10 is awesome, 3.5 seconds for my usual 18G double, if the K8 is similar I can see how it helps in a retail dual group context.

Add dosing time to your maths to help figure out the winner


----------



## Philandiz (Mar 7, 2016)

All very helpful so far, thanks......


----------



## Philandiz (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheers everyone... We have just ordered the eureka Olympus 75e...


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Just out of curiosity - how big an inverter are you using with the 75E? - I'm guessing it will need to be bigger than the rated 575w in order to deal with the motor switch on surge?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This topic has been covered here before but in summary it needs to be in the order of 6 times that wattage according to accepted norms for motor starting current. If you can go higher still then all the better especially if it is not a pure sine wave inverter.

With regards to the deep cycle batteries needed to power it all day then the size is literally directly related to the amount of time the grinder is expected to be on. That said, if it is possible to run a small silent generator to keep the batteries topped up then it changes things a lot.


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks - I thought it was more but didn't know it was 6 times.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I guess that I should say that figure is not written in stone, rather it is generally thought of as the top of the range of (4 to 6 times) the rated current as seen on the motor plate of cap start motors. (or the rating plate of a grinder). This load is of very short duration but even so the electronics of the inverter must be built to handle that. It is also worth bearing in mind that the voltage applied to any other equipment, particularly electronic equipment, should not fluctuate too much either. if it were to drop below a certain threshold then it is likely to show unusual behavior at the very least.

If you want to get a better understanding then google "inrush current cap start motor"


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you - I'll let Google be my friend.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

thriftwood said:


> Thank you - I'll let Google be my friend.


There is a guy on eBay selling motors, electric motor man or some such who is a wealth of knowledge on this. My dive compressor runs a 5hp cap start run motor, have a chat with him about something he sells of equivalent needs to your target grinder.


----------

